

Google goes cancer: search algorithm to find cancer biomarkers - plessthanpt05
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2012-05/plos-ggc051412.php

======
bifxanon
misleading title. researchers are using their own implementations of google's
page rank. that can mean anything.

